# MUFE palettes



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 8, 2010)

I just bought my first 6 MUFE eyeshadows, 5 of them in pans and one in a box. That way I can always take one with me in my purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also bought a palette for 10 eyeshadows, but I disliked it so much that I returned it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do the rest of you like their palettes and if not, what do you do with the pans? 

I love that they are magnetic, but why isn't the Mac palettes


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have a MUFE palette so I can't really help there but I was wondering what it was you disliked so much about them?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking of getting one so I'm curious...


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah what didn't you like? I like mine except for the fact that the pans fit so tightly in it I don't know if I'll ever be able to get them out again...


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_Yeah what didn't you like? I like mine *except for the fact that the pans fit so tightly in it I don't know if I'll ever be able to get them out again*..._

 

That was my biggest dislike. 
And it shouldn't be nessecary since the pans are magnetic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That and the size of it, I didn't find it as handy as the Mac and Inglot palettes


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't care much for the MUFE palettes either. I don't like the surface (gets dirty to easy), the size (too big) and I agree the pans fit in there to tight.

I was thinking about getting some of those Z palettes to put them in instead. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

No but Enkore and Pursebuzz on youtube do great reviews on it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2010)

I use the edge of a tweezer to get my shadows back out of the MUFE palette btw.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2010)

I love the Mufe palettes. I don't feel the need to move shadows around, but I had one shadow I didn't care for and I actually had no problem pulling it out with tweezers. I love the size of it and it looks sleek and professional. My _only_ problem with it is that is does get dirty easily.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer MAC's palette to MUFE because:
1. MUFE palette does get dirty
2. The palette is too thin so the lid can break easily
3. Palette is too big for my makeup organizer in my drawer, lol
4. the eyeshadows don't come out easy

I love MUFE e/s but not their palette obviously


----------



## ..kels* (Jun 10, 2010)

Try the 6 well Yaby Palette.. I'm pretty sure that MUFE shadows fit perfectly in it.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_I don't care much for the MUFE palettes either. I don't like the surface (gets dirty to easy), the size (too big) and I agree the pans fit in there to tight.

*I was thinking about getting some of those Z palettes to put them in instead. Has anyone tried those?*_

 

Wow, they look really great


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 15, 2010)

i have 2 full 30 palettes & 2 empty 10 palettes. i love the MUFE palettes.
i don't have issue with the palette get dirty or take the e/s out.
i cut the paper towel into palette size & use it as a cover. once awhile i change the paper towel.... Just like Yaby palette, i press the _surface_ close to the e/s.. once it's out little bit, i take it out with my fingers.
i like yaby freestyle palette too.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 15, 2010)

I use the Japonesque large well palettes for my MUFE shadows (for Too Face and depotted HIP too).  It is made of that pressed cardboard but that doesn't bother me.  I decoupaged the lids and I like them.


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone here have the tin palettes from MUFE?  I've been oogling those since GossTheMakeupArtist held one up...


----------



## slick (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is the only review of one I could find!!
http://verdictonbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/03/make-up-for-ever-and-unii-empty.html




myluckypenny said:


> Does anyone here have the tin palettes from MUFE?  I've been oogling those since GossTheMakeupArtist held one up...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been using the empty MUFE Aqua Eyes Collector tin to house my Le Femme Blushes. I did have to add magnets to them but it works just fine.


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 18, 2010)

What a great idea!


----------



## agolds5682 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a couple of tins palettes from MUFE and I really like them. They are big enough to hold 26-27 eyeshadows. You don't have to worry about messing up your shadows because they don't have wells in the tins palettes. It makes it easy to take the shadows in and out. I would highly rec trying these palettes if you get a chance. They are way better then the palettes sold at Sephora. The only problems is I  think they are only sold at the MUFE Pro stores. HTH!!~


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 21, 2012)

i loove the mufe palette


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 21, 2012)

Try gurumakeupemporium.com


----------



## Katya Makhlay (Dec 22, 2012)

Numbers 09 92 160 are amazing!


----------

